# How many moms felt ovulation on both sides?



## lauralynn3boy

Okay, Not really trying to conceive but not on birth control either.....so....basically anything goes! lol 

I have felt sharp twinges on both sides in my pelvic area, bloated and crampy. I am just wondering if this means ovulation from both ovaries!? I normally don't have pains on both sides. Most of the time I don't have any twingy or crampy feelings. Just thought I would ask moms who have probably ovulated from both sides or at least ovulated 2 eggs! :):shrug:


----------



## HappiestMom

I def had a more painful ovulation with the twins but both eggs came from the right side I think...atleast thats what the US tech said and she is a total pro..many years experience so I believe her ...my boys were totally random natural frats too....


----------



## MissyLissy

I definitely felt strong ovulation pain from both sides the month my twins were conceived. I was heavily monitored for an IUI cycle though and know I had two follicles- one on each ovary so there is no mistaking what I was feeling. Ovulation pain is/was always stronger for me and more distinct on fertility drugs and easy to recognize.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I only had one CL cyst on the left ovary, so either both my eggs came from one follicle or my Di/Di boys are identical x


----------



## wantabean2

I had quite bad pains from both sides and I was super super bloated within days of ov. Xxx


----------



## marymoomin

xxshellsxx said:


> I only had one CL cyst on the left ovary, so either both my eggs came from one follicle or my Di/Di boys are identical x

This is what happened with me. My Di di twins are identical.


----------



## jogami

I definitely felt ovulation on both sides and it was intense. I know I ovulated from both sides that particular month.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I remember feeling the ovulation, it was so painful but only on one side, dr said it was 2 eggs on one ovary hence the pain.


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Thanks for replies! It makes me wonder because I am taking a new essential oil that balances hormones and I am wondering if it kicked my fertility in overdrive! I guess I will have to wait and see. I just thought it was weird because the cramping and twinges are something I normally don't have.


----------



## lauralynn3boy

I am now 12/13dpo. Have not tested. I feel a lump above my pubic bone that I never felt with other pregnancies. I wonder if it is all in my head though. Or my muscles are shot from 3 pregnancies so I am feeling bloating. I will be home in 7 hours where my tests are! &#55357;&#56860;&#9786;&#65039; Oh, and I know your chances of multiples goes up the older you are and more pregnancies you have....so I think that is why I am overthinking it all. How soon did y'all feel pregnant or a lump?


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Only around 13 weeks for me, but they were my first so maybe that's why. Can't Wai to hear your results!!!


----------

